
How can I stay grounded/rational while working at a startup? - aj_g
I never thought I&#x27;d find myself dealing with startup culture (even after reading HN for so long), but I recently joined a startup at my college (CS senior here). I&#x27;m really glad to be working with everyone on the team, as I feel like my college career was seriously lacking this kind of experience. We&#x27;ve gauged some interest from local companies about our product as well as a considerable number of other students. Everything seems to be going well so far, but I guess I can&#x27;t shake this nagging thought of &quot;people don&#x27;t know what they want&quot;, and that nobody will actually use it despite initial research indicating so. So I guess my question is, how can I continue to look at the product rationally instead of having a warped view of somebody who&#x27;s put a considerable amount of time stressing out over every detail?
======
Elizer0x0309
In short you can't.

You are going to seek out external agents that don't have direct day to day
input/work on the product.

This could friends or mentors. It's good to have these throughout your life.
They basically ,on top of their friendship, offer a detached perspective which
will give you the objective rationality you seek.

May The Force Be With You!

